# Vote for President Bush!



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Vote for President Bush!

On November 2nd, The F.O.P. Needs Your Help!

A message from National President Chuck Canterbury

As we near Election Day 2004, I am writing to encourage you to vote for President George W. Bush on November 2nd.

The National Fraternal Order of Police unanimously endorsed President Bush because of his strong support for law enforcement and his commitment to winning the War on Terror­the first ever unanimous endorsement of a presidential candidate in our history. This decision was made not by me or by the Executive Board, but by our 318,000 members.

President Bush has been a great friend to law enforcement. Over the past four years, he has:

* Helped us win congressional passage of H.R. 218­concealed carry for off-duty and retired police officers­and our top legislative priority for nearly a decade;

* Helped pass legislation to extend the financial assistance provided by the Public Safety Officers Benefits Program to cover heart attacks and strokes suffered in the line of duty; and

* Provided America’s police officers, firefighters and paramedics with the strongest overtime protections ever.

It is an understatement to say that George W. Bush has proven himself to be one of the very best friends that rank-and-file law enforcement officers have ever had in the White House. Now it is our turn to stand beside the President. 

This election is critical for our nation’s law enforcement officers, and will have a tremendous impact on how we will protect America from threats at home and abroad in the years to come. 

Please make sure to get out and vote for President Bush on November 2nd!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

the President has my vote.. the MOST liberal senator in America cannot run from his record - he may talk one way now but his 20 year voting record in the Senate proves him to be anti-police. kerry is hard on tax payers and soft on crime - the typical democ rat


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Bush all the way


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

GO BUSH, we need four more years. Keep America safe and vote for BUSH. =D> Kerry = :uc:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

99% of us here will most likely vote for President Bush - but the liberal democ rats in this state will beat us anyway... we need to focus on voting Republicans into local, state and federal office on Tuesday. keep in mind, it is ALWAYS the democ rats that try to insult the police and put the screws to us - (R)=Right choice , (D)=Dumb choice
any and everyone that votes for a democ rat is either a flaming liberal or simply ignorant


----------

